# M&P Shield 9mm



## AceshooterAce (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello

I have been looking for the shield literally everywhere and I have been unable to locate one. If anyone has any info as to where I could purchase one online it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Good luck - I looked everywhere without success. I finally found an S&W Shield in .40; I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

I have my name in at several places around town for a 9mm Shield for the last 6 months. The only ones I have found have been (lowest) $150 over MSRP. One shop I am waiting at sold them and has me down for $379. Online I have seen them got for almost $600. I want one but not at that price.

Try GunBroker or GunsAmerica for the auctions. I have bid what I can afford and I still don't own one. They are available for a price.


----------



## AceshooterAce (Jan 10, 2013)

I just found one... Only problem is it's 110 miles away and they won't ship it to my ffl unless I purchase it in person. That seems a little pointless to me.


----------



## AFrost20 (Dec 29, 2012)

You can try Armslist for used ones. Top Gun Supply had some .40 compacts yesterday, they are a bit wider than the shield version. Gallery of Guns has had the shields allocated for some time now...... Your best bet is probably just to keep in tough with your local gun shops, Gander Mountains etc. Get to know some of the employees and they may hook you up. I found one by walking into my local range one Tuesday morning and there one sat in the case. Good luck man! Also, if I was looking and found one guaranteed 110 miles away, I'd be willing to make the drive in a heart beat.......they are THAT hard to find.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

AceshooterAce said:


> I just found one... Only problem is it's 110 miles away and they won't ship it to my ffl unless I purchase it in person. That seems a little pointless to me.


Haha well lemme say that before all this gun ban stuff was going on it was extremely difficult to find the S&W Shield

Now that we are in Anti-gun season, I would say that the fact that you found a Shield ONLY 110 miles away is very good luck lol


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

AceshooterAce said:


> I just found one... Only problem is it's 110 miles away and they won't ship it to my ffl unless I purchase it in person. That seems a little pointless to me.


If I were you, I'd make a day trip of it and buy it! Good luck.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

110 miles isn't too bad. Just resist the urge to dry fire as you're driving back with it!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

AceshooterAce said:


> I just found one... Only problem is it's 110 miles away and they won't ship it to my ffl unless I purchase it in person. That seems a little pointless to me.


Unless you want to have it shipped across a state line, why would you show up in person to buy it, and then have it shipped to your FFL? 

BTW......go to www.gunbroker.com

There's tons of um up for sale / auction there.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Let's say I was able to locate a 9mm shield at a reasonable price . . . What IWB holster do you carry yours in? I'm thinking a little behind the hip bone and with a cant forward, kinda similar to Hickok. Mainly because I've never worn one before.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Younguy said:


> Let's say I was able to locate a 9mm shield at a reasonable price . . . What IWB holster do you carry yours in? I'm thinking a little behind the hip bone and with a cant forward, kinda similar to Hickok. Mainly because I've never worn one before.


Presently Kittery Trading Post still has 4 shields in stock @$429.99.........
Kittery Trading Post

Shield will fit in a Glock 26 holster.............


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

There's plenty of them to be had on Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com

Just do a search on them.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Presently Kittery Trading Post still has 4 shields in stock @$429.99.........
> Kittery Trading Post
> 
> Shield will fit in a Glock 26 holster.............


Spoke with Kittery @ 630pm on Monday and they told me they had none left but I would be #9 on the waiting list, which I now am. Gave them my information and everything except to pay for it. Price will still be $429 when he gets them in.

Thanks for the holster lead.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

My contact at Kittery told me today that will be getting more Shields in soon...

Good luck..........


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Kittery Trading Post has been in business for 75 yrs, and we're in Kittery Maine, not that far from S&W in Springfield Ma. We're about 15 miles from the Sig plant <I once worked for Sig, making the guns> We have about *another 200 S&W Shield 9mm coming in soon*, so those of you who weren't able to get in on it, here's another chance. You can also place the guns we have on a 7-day no money involved hold or a 60 day hold with 20 % down, 60 days to pay (we all do it this way) *We have a special order system that we take your order over the phone, give you a customer number and place you in que for what you ordered. When it comes in, we send you a postcard and call you.*
Hope this helps. Give the store a call.
1-800-USA-GUNS.


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Do you have a Cabelas near you? I callled the one in PA a few weeks ago and got put on a list.
Got a call yesterday that it's in and waiting for me.. picking it up Sat.


----------



## tntviper1 (Apr 20, 2013)

AceshooterAce said:


> I just found one... Only problem is it's 110 miles away and they won't ship it to my ffl unless I purchase it in person. That seems a little pointless to me.


seriously??? sorry but you want to get it, but wont drive a little under 2 hours for it?

i just got my first gun and drove 100 miles to meet the seller. got it from armslist.


----------

